# GinGin's Litter



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

We have an odd bunch in here, the mother/father are these two, and I bet you'd NEVER guess what came out..









(mum)

As for the dad, it could have been 1 of 3, her brother (BEW or the Wild Agouti) not sure, but the babies are misfits, there's babies in the litter, the first two mice that we owned produced an offspring with brindle in it, and i've not seen any brindle's in this line for at least 3 generations and all of a sudden out of no where a couple of meeces with brindle markings popped out 










What makes me curious, look at the 3rd from the RIGHT in that picture, see the chocolate colored one, reminds me a lot of the wild agouti I caugh..










To be honest, it can only be 1 of 3 for the dad, a Black Eyed White mouse or Agouti Wild one or a Pink eyed white mouse... not sure which one(s) mated with her.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I think if a wild mouse impregnated her they would all be agouti. But you have a cute litter there! Love the pictures. And the 'chocolate' one looks broken agouti to me


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

If the wild mouse was the father indeed all the beebs would be agouti

Or it isnt a real wild mouse


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, that little babe is gorgeous!


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Update Here they are now 









and


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the white mowhawk.


----------

